# Finally...



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

Taken all day to get to this point but hey at least I got my first two on the trailer! The mosquitoes are a pestilence from the book of revelations, I thought they were going to carry me off, I've never seen them this thick. I got off the tractor in literally just hop right back on it because I couldn't stay. So I made my way back to the truck and of course I did not have any repellent. But I had this big bottle of scope mouthwash. I decided to quickly do a Google search and find out if it would work as a mosquito republic in the few sites I quickly scanned said that it would not. So of course I dumped the entire bottle all over me and went back in because in less it worked I was going to turn around and go right back home because they were that bad!

I swear to you you cannot trust Wikipedia or Google or YouTube or any of those sites because the stuff works like a charm! I don't mean it works a little I mean it works 100% but maybe it's because I poured it on so sick I use the entire bottle. 

So far the only bad thing is I tore my pinky nail off the cuticle and that hurts. I had some duct tape though so that's fixed. Well here's my first two logs but I am not done yet there's still plenty of time for Armageddon or something to stop my progress this time. Water breaks over.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 17 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh yeah it's only 92° I forgot to add that. Perfect logging weather although it is a bit humid in the thick lush forest.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 25, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2016)

Sweet wood from a minty-fresh lumberjack!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 25, 2016)

You can use all the scope you want, I'm still not kissin ya!
Awesome logs by the way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2016)

Original or some other flavor?

Logs look perty Kev....


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 25, 2016)

Perhaps it is time for a gin and tonic, the quinine in the tonic is said to prevent malaria. I am pretty sure it works as I drink it every summer and have yet to get malaria.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 25, 2016)

Undergrowth looks thick there. You musta had some rain or something.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

Doc you nailed it, it was mint indeed. It actualy felt really soothing on my bites when I showered in it. Evidently the effectiveness doesn't last very long when you're sweating like a hog because after about 45 minutes it was as if you flipped a switch and they started attacking me almost on cue. I just couldn't stay I'm never been attacked by mosquitoes like that before, these floods really caused their population to explode. They were so sick in some places that you would suck them in if you weren't careful taking a deep breath!

I would still be logging if it was not for them you can bet I will not go in without some DEET next time! I may get cancer but at least my skin will still be GQ beautiful.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 25, 2016)

Congrats on the logging expedition. I swear you have some of the prettiest FBE in the world! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats on the logging expedition. I swear you have some of the prettiest FBE in the world! Chuck



Actually IMO it's THE most beautiful FBE on tne planet but I'm just being faithful and supportive to my world class bugs that do such a special job on the wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> Perhaps it is time for a gin and tonic, the quinine in the tonic is said to prevent malaria. I am pretty sure it works as I drink it every summer and have yet to get malaria.



I happened to find a partial bottle of single malt in the paint locker when I wheeled in ........

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

It looks like my ankles got the worst of the bites. My face was open territory and free for the taking but I only have like 30 on it. But my ankles are on fire. I'm going to chomp some Benadryl and then pour gas on my ankles and light them on fire. Works every time. 

How did they get to my ankles?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 25, 2016)

Dang, it's about time. I've only been waiting 7 months

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 25, 2016)

Beautiful specimens Kevin !


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 25, 2016)

LOL this sounds like opening day during bow season in East Texas. Throw a hundred or so No-See-Ums and you really got a painful experience.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> Undergrowth looks thick there. You musta had some rain or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 25, 2016)

Glad you got in there to get some of the fbe out. Add the price of DEET to cost of fbe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 25, 2016)

Fantastic looking lumber. I do not mean to be too mosey,but was wondering how you decide which trees to harvest. If it not disclosing a long standing and well gaurded trade secret as it seems every tree is an awesome specimen .


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2016)

The skeeters are bad everywhere in Texas it seems. I know I shower in Deet every time I go out, everybody I talk to in the state says the same thing. Good luck my friend, gorgeous wood!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Fantastic looking lumber. I do not mean to be too mosey,but was wondering how you decide which trees to harvest. If it not disclosing a long standing and well gaurded trade secret as it seems every tree is an awesome specimen .



It's no secret. Every last tree in the 52 acres is flamed. Some more than others. Although, I *can* tell which of the various patterns and intensity I can expect to find inside based on a number of signs, I rarely get fooled.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ain't that the darnedest thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm allergic to heat like you're allergic to cold Kevin. 92°? Forget it. My walnut crotches can wait until it cools off. Gary

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> I'm allergic to heat like you're allergic to cold Kevin. 92°? Forget it. My walnut crotches can wait until it cools off. Gary



Come on down this winter Gary, and you can log on the shares while I keep the fire stoked and you're out enjoying a crisp Texas winter in the enchanted forest.: sarcastic:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Come on down this winter Gary, and you can lo.g on the shares while I keep the fire stoked and you're out enjoying a crisp Texas winter in the enchanted forest.: sarcastic:


I'm in! 50 to 60 degree's is great working weather for lumber jacking, the bar oil still runs in the saws and I'm not sweating buckets and getting heat stroke. Temps in the 30's or less you just add a little diesel fuel to the bar oil to keep it flowing. 91 here right now and I haven't been outside all day except to take out the trash, lol. If it cools off later I might go for a moped ride around the neighborhood.

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2016)

It didn't even break 100 today 98 I think. I haven't been inside all day except to eat and early lunch. I've been millin like a villain.
Still am.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh, AND NO SKEETERS IN THE COLD!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Oh, AND NO SKEETERS IN THE COLD!!!!



Skeeters peters pumkin eaters I'll take them over old man winter any day. Funny how we adapt to our climes. You Yankees always say "I can always put more clothes on" but that ain't true because there is only so much cloth on the planet!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Skeeters peters pumkin eaters I'll take them over old man winter any day. Funny how we adapt to our climes. You Yankees always say "I can always put more clothes on" but that ain't true because there is only so much cloth on the planet!


But you can only take off so many. My perfect world would have 60 degree days 365 days of the year.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2016)

Add at least 20°. Swimming and diving in 60° weather is not fun. 85 to 90° is the perfect temperature for almost all human activity. Monkeys excluded.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> But you can only take off so many.



Joking aside, it's much easier to stay cool than it is to try and keep warm in extreme environments. "You can only take off so many" doesn't wash because there's many more ways to stay cool and hydrated than there is in a real life survival situation with extreme winyer. In extreme winter you do run out of options pretty quick.

EVERYONE will die from extreme cold at some point, FEW of us will from extreme heat.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Joking aside, it's much easier to stay cool than it is to try and keep warm in extreme environments. "You can only take off so many" doesn't wash because there's many more ways to stay cool and hydrated than there is in a real life survival situation with extreme winyer. In extreme winter you do run out of options pretty quick.
> 
> EVERYONE will die from extreme cold at some point, FEW of us will from extreme heat.



Ahh flewy. Plus I'd rather freeze to death then lay out for days on end cooking to death. 

You guys are crazy with your heat...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 26, 2016)

I will also add those who say they can't keep warm don't have appropriate clothing designed for it. Period. Exclusions would be people on blood thinners etc.

When my wife and I first got together I took her out ice fishing and she hated it. I mean hated it... Of course she had on fluffy boats and ski pants from Wal-Mart and a Columbia jacket was her winter gear. 

The second time we went she started complaining and I flipped the shanty open and pointed at the 100 Or so people out there and asked her a simple question. You think all these people out here are miserable and just toughing it out for may be a couple fish? Or maybe they are all having a great time since they are dressed proper? 

About a week after that my words cost me a lot of money to get her good stuff but I haven't heard a peep since and she will be out in negative temps with me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 26, 2016)

Beautiful logs Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It didn't even break 100 today 98 I think. I haven't been inside all day except to eat and early lunch. I've been millin like a villain.
> Still am.



Now now, u know the saying.............



















Pics or it didn't happen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> EVERYONE will die from extreme cold at some point, FEW of us will from extreme heat.



I'm going to die from extreme envy looking at that wood. Would your FBE be suitable for a gunstock? Ever seen one made from it?  Does it have enough of the attributes walnut has to make it worth an attempt? I think a 2 piece shotgun stock would be a show stopper. Maybe a .410 with low recoil. Gary


----------

